# Lisa says Hi!



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I had the chance to see Lisa this weekend and she is doing well. She says "hi" to everyone and misses you guys.

She also asked if Jerry had come back from vacation yet...


Steve


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

A BIG, WARM HELLO! BACK AT HER!

Sure miss her. The place hasn't been the same without her.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

An extra large size HELLO and Hug from me as well.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

BIIIIG hugs.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Hi! and big hugs too!

James


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Long live the Queen!!!!!!!!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Hi Lisa! We saved you some brownies!

MMM


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

mmmmmm....brownies.... hi Lisa . 
hb


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

We still want to know when the Lisa model kit is going to be ready? Need something to go with the YamaHog.

Maybe something Boris Vallejo-ish with Lisa's smiling face?


----------



## Big Daddy Dave (Sep 30, 1999)

So when is Jerry getting back from vacation? Has it been over two years now? He's going to have a hell of a lot of email and voice mails to catch up on.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the update Steve, It's good to hear that Lisa's doing well. A big hug and kisses to her from me and Nancy.
RK


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Big warm HUG and hello from me too! The hamsters don't get pardoned with the same kind of smile here anymore without the Queen.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

There's a pic of me, Lisa and Dave here


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow, deja vu! Glad to hear folks are doing ok, and looking fine. Hi back atcha Lisa!

Chris


----------



## Barry Yoner (Mar 6, 1999)

Great pics, Steve!

Lisa looks great!! She didn't do a whole lot at the Clubhouse before it moved and I've never gone to the new place (okay, I just don't want to register) so I'm at least 18 months behind the times. What's new for her?? Hope she's got a great job!

Dave looks good, too!!! Hope he still pops in here once in awhile.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Thanx for posting those pics, Steve! A big "HELLO" and a bigger *HUG* to Lisa! 'Guess I'll go back to the Monkey Bars now.... 

- GJS


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Barry Yoner said:


> Lisa looks great!! What's new for her?? Hope she's got a great job!


Just talked with Mum two nights ago. She just started a new job (second since leaving PM) at a company called IOI- can't remember the actual name- but she's doing real good! She's got *two* secretaries & "a team" she manages!  :freak: 



ChrisDoll said:


> We still want to know when the Lisa model kit is going to be ready? Need something to go with the YamaHog.


Well, I suppose I could try to kit the "Queen Chased by Creech" dio that inspired the PL badges at WF that one year...


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Well, I suppose I could try to kit the "Queen Chased by Creech" dio that inspired the PL badges at WF that one year...


I did that kit! Now if I could only find a picture....

Steve


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Great to see her again.
Glad to hear she is doing well!

Long live the Queen!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> I did that kit! Now if I could only find a picture....


Well, it's found a good home in my hobby room on top of the little drawers on my bench.
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/ModelRoom.jpg
In this pic, you can see about 4 pixels of "Lisa's" blond hair. On the right, just behind the curving silver bar that supports the 'above-bench shelf' is a little, black & clear 3-drawer set. You can see some paint bottles in one of the drawers. It's keeping good company with all the other nick knacks on top. Got my Chris White litho & PL name badge of it hanging on the wall behind it, too.


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Sure do miss seeing some of your witty replies on this board Lisa. In fact, I've not had much to say since your departure. Glad your doing well. I'm still waiting for someone to license Lost In Space so that an affordable kit can be produced. (The chariot) The Pod, and of course the people and accessories.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Man, do I miss her....


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey 'hog, Lisa was wondering if we can get you to Wonderfest next year?

Steve


----------



## Barry Yoner (Mar 6, 1999)

Thanks for the update!

I know she doesn't remember me, but I remember her. I even had the pleasure of speaking to her in Customer Service briefly sometime before that dark, dark, day.

glad to hear she's doing well!


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Barry Yoner said:


> Thanks for the update!
> 
> I know she doesn't remember me, but I remember her. I even had the pleasure of speaking to her in Customer Service briefly sometime before that dark, dark, day.
> 
> glad to hear she's doing well!


Barry, Lisa asked be to say she does remember you... but she still can't post over here... 

Steve


----------



## Barry Yoner (Mar 6, 1999)

My gosh, I'm flattered!!

She's probably has no choice in having to stay away from here, though.

Thanks Steve!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Glad to hear she's doing well. Tell her hi from me.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Hi Lisa !!1


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

As Steve says, she can't post here. You guys should come over to
Steve's new digs and check it out. You can converse with her
there. I'm sure she would like to see you.  

http://p220.ezboard.com/fculttvmanfrm14

And just because you come over doesn't mean to have to leave here.
I am on at least 8 boards myself. That way we support everyone.

James


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

HI LISA!!!

Huzz


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

thanks for the link James .
hb


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Gee... What does Lisa know that would make her deadly over here?


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

heiki said:


> Gee... What does Lisa know that would make her deadly over here?


Not much (no offense, Lisa), but the corporate payroll bookkeeper accountant that Tom Lowe brought in at one point (prior to the whole RC2 situation) was the one that decided that money was more important than having people who did their job well, and next thing we knew, Lisa was on the outside looking in.

It doesn't occur to these types that having people who KNOW what they're doing and CARE about doing their job RIGHT will ultimately SAVE more money in the long run than an army of disposable rent-a-bodies.

My sig line says it all.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

heiki said:


> Gee... What does Lisa know that would make her deadly over here?


Basically, Lisa was fired on zero notice (Friday afternoon at the end of a pay period). At 4pm they called her into "the office" & she was let go. The PLBB members uproar was huge! It ended up creating "The Clubhouse" where we could all vent without fear of being banned.

Fortunantly, Lisa is now in a new job that's "much better". :devil:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

How and why Lisa left Playing Mantis and the personalities involved are ancient history. 
It's done, it's over, and everyone involved is gone now.
I'm going to close this thread now and suggest that we move on.

Dave


----------

